# Sammy and Ricky are 3 !



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It is Sammy's 3rd birthday today, but I sit here at home without my babies as they are still at the boarder's.  We pick them up at 5 since we only got in from the airport at 2 a.m. and she is working (from home) all day. So ...... I wait. :Cry:

Ricky's birthday was July 14th and Sammy's is today, Aug. 2nd. So hard to believe they are 3 years old as it feels like only yesterday that they came into our life, and yet, also feels like they've always been a part of it. I can't imagine life without them.

Until I see them again, I thought I'd share some pics, older ones, of my birthday boys. I will post more recent ones once they are home.

View attachment 24341


Sammy, first year.

View attachment 24342


Ricky, first year.

View attachment 24343


Ricky, very young.

View attachment 24344


On a blustery, April day, two springs ago.

View attachment 24345


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthdays Ricky and Sammy!!! you are as always the cutest. How was vacation Marj? where did you go?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Many happy birthday kisses from Pixie and me!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cuties!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMMY AND RICKY!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ricky & Sammy!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday, I love the spring nose shot with Sammy dancing!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, FurGuys!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

A very happy birthday to both!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It will be a very *Happy Birthday* when Mom's picks them up from boarding. Great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday, guys! I love the pic of them on the blustery day...too cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Ricky and Sammy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, everyone! 

I picked them up around 5 and they hopped around trying to get at me. Very nice to see and feel them again. Once home, they RLH and greeted the rest of the family. I got on the floor and Ricky hopped in between my legs as usual, but with a lot more gusto. lol Sammy lifted his leg against a suitcase on the floor, but we stopped him in time. Brat !

They are scruffy, but here they are. I just might wait 'til tomorrow to groom them so they don't hate me just yet. 

View attachment 24346


View attachment 24347


View attachment 24348


This was Sammy, after a bath a couple of days before going to the boarder's. Couldn't resist that head tilt. 

View attachment 24349


We had a great cruise. It was a gift for the inlaws' 50th. Hubby, our family, his brother's family and their parents went for a week in the Caribbean. We were 10 in all and had a great time. It was hot, man was it HOT and muggy! I don't like the heat so wasn't at my best. Inlaws weren't doing too well all the time either as it was stifling and a challenge to do anything out in the sun, but they did enjoy the cruise for the most part and were very happy to have us all together like that for a whole week.

We were with Carnival, Glory, and visted Cozumel and Costa Maya in Mexico (where some of the group visited Mayan ruins while others stayed at the beach) and Belize, South America (which was way too hot to enjoy and too pricey to shop at) and Nassau, Bahamas. All very nice ports and of course we ate very well, got great pictures, enjoyed wonderful entertainment.... it was very nice. Have I said that already?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICKY AND SAMMY!!!! Yes...it is hard to believe you guys are 3 yrs old already!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Happy birthday Ricki and Sammy. What cuties.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy #3 birthday Ricky and Sammy. Great pictures !!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOYS" 
You are both very handsome young men!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Ricky and Sammy!
Bet they are thrilled to be back home with their family.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sammy and Ricky!

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki says happy birthday to Ricky!*

Happy Birthday dudes! You are young!
I'll be six this year! Wanna race?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday boys, thinking from you in japan.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like an amazing trip with your family!!! And Happy Birthday to Sammy and Ricky!
Gina


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Sammy and Ricky! Baloo sends some birthday licks your way!

Your boys are just so handsome Marj, sounds like Sammy was mad you left trying to do the marking on your suitcase


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sammy and Ricky with lots of kisses from Annabelle. Ruthann


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Happy belated Sammy and Ricky!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww! Happy birthday, boys!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We took pretty much the same cruise two years ago, but in April - much cooler. Loved it, except for Costa Maya which is pretty much a stop created for cruises. My Spanish came in handy there where we were constantly bothered by merchants trying to sell us everything and anything! I love to cruise. We're going on a cruise at Christmas time with our family to the southern Caribbean - can't wait!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

p.s Happy, Happy Birthday, Ricky and Sammy! You're both handsome devils!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Boys!!!!

Sam & Delilah send all the best to you both!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday boys!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Sammy and Ricky!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy birthday to two handsome boys!!! arty:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday Ricky and Sammy. Glad you had a nice time on the cruise. At least there's tons of stuff to do in the AC on cruises. We went to Belize on a cruise several years ago and did the cave tubing, we had a great time.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Marj..I just stumbled on this thread when I thought of your upcoming cruise you spoke of the last time we saw you at Holli's!! I am not a fan of the heat and could feel the warmth through your POST!! I love going away, but I love coming home even more...
Happy Belated Birthday to Ricky and Sammy from all of us Ragones. Our kids just turned three in June and it is so hard to believe that time could go so FAST!! Of course, we are not three years older!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Sammy and Ricky!!! I hope it was one to remember!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

A belated arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! arty: Sammy & Ricky from Tori (who turned 2 last week) and me :biggrin1:


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOYS! :whoo:
Love, your friends, Mijo and Guapo ​


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

.......
View attachment 24450
........

Such nice wishes from everyone. Thank you all ! Trish, of course WE are not 3 yrs. older. No way. :suspicious:

Happy Birthday, little Tori !!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Since I'm in the Coffee Shop, I'm allowing myself to hijack my own thread and post a few pics of our cruise. :biggrin1:

Ralph and I with his parents, arriving in Belize.

View attachment 24453


My daughter, Lina, and I - I have 10x as many freckles as I used to, in spite of SPF50 sunblock! lol

View attachment 24454


We are HUGE fans of the movie, The Three Amigos, so the cantina behind my teens was perfect. See the MAIL plane on top of the building? How do I know it's a mail plane??? 
Was it Heather who had puppies named after the characters in this movie?

View attachment 24455


Some of Carnival's fun towel 'art'. 

View attachment 24456


View attachment 24457


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Great pictures Marj. Your daughter is sooooo pretty. Thanks for sharing pics of your vacation.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

I love the collages of dog photos. They are a handsome pair. Also, great family photos. I enjoy seeing photos of the frequest Forum posters and their families as much as their adorable pets.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow looks like a fun time. Your daughter is just stunning. Love the towel art. LOL


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Marj..The pictures are beautiful..and your daughter is stunning just like her MOM!!! You look at least three years younger since I saw you last!! Your smiles are contagious..thanks for sharing your trip with US!! Trish )


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm a little late but have to wish these cuties a Happy Birthday! Great pictures Marj, scruffy or not Ricky & Sammy are adorable.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the cruise photos Marj, your daughter is beautiful! Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like a great vacation - thanks for sharing! BTW, your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you so very much! :redface:


----------

